# First Rod Build



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Well, it seems kinda silly to post pictures of such a basic wrapped-rod, but it was my first build and I exceeded my own expectations (which were set at an extremely low level haha).

I built my wrapping station from some wood around the garage and bought a drying stand for $36 off ebay.... vertical jigging rod kit from Mudhole ($95) and the reel from the outcast sale this weekend for $50. All in all, I have about $180 in this setup (which will pave the way for future rods as well).

I enjoyed the process... except for boring out the grips with no reamer. Any alternative methods or do I just need to break down and buy some more tools? Filing by hand kinda sucked. 

Anyways, here are the pics


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

I used a chunk of blank from an old broken rod, and then took a 21" belt sander belt and cut 1/2" off the side and spiral wrapped it down the blank and glued it. It looks, and presumably works, just like the purpose built ones.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Great idea. Thanks Servo


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks good thinking of building a rod my self how much time did it take you and do you recommend any thing to have that you didn't have on your first build like the reamer


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey brother I don't see anything wrong with that rod...Congrats on completing your first build....If it was a Miami Dolphin theme, It would be a great build hahaha...:whistling:


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks guys. The rod took me about 6-7 hours to build I'd guess, but it will go much faster next time. You start to get the hang of wrapping the eyes after about the 3rd or 4th one.

Honestly, besides the reamer... I think I had all I needed. Between the rod kit and a supplies kit from Mudhole... all you really need is a wrapping stand, a drying stand, and a razor blade.... and lots of YouTube videos.

It's worth trying... I'm gonna enjoy doing them for friends and family after I finish my arsenal


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

be careful with that. I gave one away at Christmas, and now the line is long! I am really mediocre at it too


----------

